# Happy Birthday To Me!



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 24, 2019)

Been a little busy getting ready for my birthday!

My Mom sent me one of my favorite things, a new apron!

My Sister sent me a Penzey's Spice Gift Box, how did she know? 



I just love the Tea Towels!
The 'bumper sticker' is now living on my deep freezer, where I go to collect what I'm going to make dinner with! 
For my birthday, I wanted to go bowling!

Mind you, DH is still in his Bionic Arm Apparatus, so he just keep score and laughed! 
Then on that special night, I cooked dinner for DH and I, Cowboy Rib Eye Steaks, Loaded Baked Potatoes and a small side salad, sorry got to excited and missed the photo op, but trust me when I tell you, I was in heaven!
Lastly, Cake and Champagne!



Ice Cream? NAW! Homemade Chocolate Cake with a Ganache Frosting.  Did I make it? Why yes, yes I did.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 24, 2019)

Happy Birthday K-girl!!   You sure know how to have a good time!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2019)

Happy Birthday K-girl!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2019)

Many happy returns Kgirl!! Glad you had a great day, and here's to the best year ahead!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 24, 2019)

What a wonderful celebration, *K-Girl*! I hope the rest of your birthday year is just as happy.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2019)

bethzaring said:


> Happy Birthday K-girl!!   You sure know how to have a good time!



This ^^^

Happy Birthday


----------



## caseydog (Jul 24, 2019)

What? You didn't dig a hole in the backyard for a whole pig? 

Happy birthday. How many times have you turned 29 now? 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 25, 2019)

Quite a feast, K'girl! Happy birthday! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 25, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2019)

Mahalo, thank you all for the kind birthday wishes!
(and no,* C-Dog*, we can't have an Imu in our backyard, the HOA frowns on that sort of thing )

We had enough Steak to feed the two us three times and Baked Potato for two of those meals  Don't they make foods smaller anymore?  Oh well, those are the kinds of leftover DH likes


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2019)

I totally forgot to add this

my mother added this to my birthday greeting card
smart alec


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I totally forgot to add this
> View attachment 35770
> my mother added this to my birthday greeting card
> smart alec [emoji38]


 Cheers!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2019)

After DH's PT session today, we met Mister Dear Friend for lunch.
I ordered a "Burger, Fries Crisp please, and a draft Beer."
DH turns to me and says, "Don't you think it's a bit early to be drinking?"
My reply as I held up my hand, "... now we can't be friends anymore."

We both just about busted a gut laughing so hard, good thing we were the only table in the joint!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2019)

Happy, happy belated birthday, sweet Kgirl!!


----------

